# Fuel Level Sensor



## Zdriver (Oct 9, 2011)

300zx non turbo with digitial dash. My fuel level indicator on my dash is dark and I have checked /replaced the Power Control Module but still dark. Does the Fuel Level Sensor provide power back to the digital gauge? If so maybe I have a corroded or loose connection on the sensor. Any advice would be appreciated....


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

If you have a known good power unit, then your problem is likely the dash itself or the connector for it. The digital displays fail quite often.


----------



## Zdriver (Oct 9, 2011)

Found a old beat up digital dash in the salvage yard. Took it apart to get ideas on how to fix the problem. It appears that the fuel gauge is some type of liquid crystal. Can't figure where it get is power from. What actually goes bad on the display if its not the cable or power source? Still would like to know from someone if the fuel level sensor located under the carpet in the back has anything to do with the power to the fuel gauge? Thanks for the response.........


----------

